# E39 Alpina B10 V8



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

This is one I have been looking forward to doing for around 18 months now, initially saw it back in feb last year, to inspect and discuss detailing options, I was offered first refusal on it when the owner bought himself a new Jag XF, anyway fast forward, the owner decided to keep the Alpina, so got rid of the Jag.

So here's how it looked on arrival


E39 Alpina B10 V8-1.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-2.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-4.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-5.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-7.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-11.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-12.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

1 or 2 tar spots.......


E39 Alpina B10 V8-3.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

First up a thorough rinse, followed by a good dosing with a strongish mix of AS Actimousse, rerinsed then a thorough dosing of Tardis, before a washmitt even touched the paintwork


E39 Alpina B10 V8-13.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-15.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-16.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-18.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-19.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

Once de tarred, car was then given a mitt wash, followed by an application of AS Fallout remover, clayed,dried and finally ready to see what the paintwork looked like under some lighting!


E39 Alpina B10 V8-20.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-36.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-37.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-22.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-23.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-25.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-26.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-27.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-28.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-40.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-41.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-43.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-47.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-49.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-50.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-54.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

So on with the correction, Megs 105 and LC purple foamed wool pad where used for the first stage

Which left the paint looking like this


E39 Alpina B10 V8-30.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-32.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-34.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-39.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

This was then refined using Megs 205 and a yellow 3M pad, leaving this, as you can see in a few areas, there were some very deep marks that weren't able to be safely removed (Alpina aren't as generous with the paint as BMW, paint measured between 100 - 110 microns on average)


E39 Alpina B10 V8-55.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-56.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-57.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-58.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-59.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-60.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-61.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-62.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-63.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-64.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-66.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-67.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

Once all the polishing was completed, the paintwork and wheels were sealed with Nanolex Ultra, seats were also recoloured.

Then just had enough time to grab a few finished shots outside before delivering the car back to the customer


E39 Alpina B10 V8-68.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-70.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-71.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-72.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-73.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-74.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-75.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-76.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-77.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-78.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


E39 Alpina B10 V8-79.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

Cheers for looking
Bryan


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Really amazing work done one of Bavaria’s finest racing tanks. :thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job!! I've never seen so much tar....


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

outstanding work.


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

nice results,that was some serious tar!


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks great. Nice deep shine


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely jubly :thumb:

Great stuff


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Look fantastic...


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow thats some amount of tar. Nice work!!


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow....looking great


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Excellent turnaround ! Hope the customer looks after it now, it appeared to be unloved before...


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great work, car looks amazing


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Some serious amount of tar there! Great job :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great turnaround and no chance of the owner not keeping the car now! :buffer:

What's the verdict on the new Ultra, excepting durability, and how does it differ from the Professional version?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Great googely moogely at the tar on that one!! Nice work, Bryan! - Jesse


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work pal.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Cheers guys :thumb:



Alan W said:


> Great turnaround and no chance of the owner not keeping the car now! :buffer:
> 
> What's the verdict on the new Ultra, excepting durability, and how does it differ from the Professional version?
> 
> ...


I find slightly more tricky to apply, but pretty much like using pro


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

wow never seen that amount of tar on a car in my life top work, it must not of had the tar removed from new :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow!! Amazing turn around as ever Bryan :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, love it!! Fantastic job... how much tar?! :thumb:


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Great piece of work bringing that B10 back to a level that the guys in Buchloe would be proud of..


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work car looks new!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Guys :wave:

Great work on that Alpina:thumb:

I also own a BMW in silver would you recomend the Megs #105 followed by #205 for german paint?
My paintwork wasn't as bad as the Alpina I just want to perfect mine.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome work, can't believe how much tar there was on there! Great job on the interior too!


----------



## Mango (Jan 16, 2011)

Fantastic work and especially great job on the seats. They look like brand new. Did you re-colour them your self?


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Bryan, lol at the amount of tar.

Neil.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Tartastic!!!

Great turnaround on a gorgeous Alpina


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Great work! Looks the business :thumb:

Love Alpinas! Would love to see someone detail an E34 B10 Bi-Turbo :argie:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great work, car now looks as it should! As for the tar:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Serious amount of tar! 

Lovely finish there. Nice one.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

stunning turnaround. looked like plenty of fun!


----------



## roy7 (May 25, 2009)

Great job mate never seen so much tar :thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great work on a cracking motor. Afters pics are stunning, especially loving the 'moody' black & white one, classy :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Tar very much:thumb:

Lovely thing that. Did you use a rotary with the wool pad?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Mango said:


> Fantastic work and especially great job on the seats. They look like brand new. Did you re-colour them your self?


Yes 


AnilS said:


> Tar very much:thumb:
> 
> Lovely thing that. Did you use a rotary with the wool pad?


yes

short and sweet replies


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good looking correction work on a lovely car there


----------

